# [Photos] Band of Skulls - Calgary, AB - May 31 2014



## armourforsleep (Apr 22, 2010)

Artist : Band of Skulls (http://www.bandofskulls.com/)
Date : Saturday May 31 2014
Venue : Commonwealth Bar & Stage
Location : Calgary, AB


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Some great photos. How was the show?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nice shots. awesome they let you stage to shoot as well


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2014)

I take it that you're a Gretsch fan.:sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Love this band! Great guitar tones too. What Fender amp is he playing? This band certainly feeds my Gretsch gas.

TG


----------



## armourforsleep (Apr 22, 2010)

The show was fantastic. The venue isn't massive so it was pretty packed. I had to elbow my way around to get my shots. The sound at commonwealth is second to none. But loud. Real loud. 

His Gretsch is beautiful. I'm a sucker for a pretty Gretsch obviously. White falcon and black penguin. My absolutely favorites. 

No clue about the amp. Sorry.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Saw them on their last tour, great band, great show. I will say the new record hasn't really knocked me over though, I really should give it another chance.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice intimate shots!! Have never heard of them unfortunately!! Will look them up.......


----------

